# mudflaps



## Mccallum42 (Feb 2, 2018)

I bought these mud flaps ://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F122218124640
But they don't fit. Does anyone know which ones actually fit a 2016 lt 2?


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Mccallum42 said:


> I bought these mud flaps ://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F122218124640
> But they don't fit. Does anyone know which ones actually fit a 2016 lt 2?


Is it an RS like mine? If so, there is none. Believe me when I say I searched the entire planet. The engineer at G.M. responsible for this is not the brightest that's for sure. From time to time, I'm still searching here and there but from what I understand, the chances of G.M. making flaps for our RS are almost non existent.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Try searching the term “splash guards” or “mud guards”. The term “mud flap” might be too trucking oriented.


----------



## Mccallum42 (Feb 2, 2018)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> Mccallum42 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought these mud flaps ://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F122218124640
> ...


It's not an RS. I believe it's a gen 2 LT 2, but if these were meant for gen 2, then idk.


----------



## Mccallum42 (Feb 2, 2018)

Tomko said:


> Try searching the term “splash guards” or “mud guards”. The term “mud flap” might be too trucking oriented.


I'll see what I can find, thanks.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Mccallum42 said:


> I'll see what I can find, thanks.


Hi there, here are the splash guards that are made for 2016 Cruze. They are ma
Pro-Fit molded rubber splash guards by RoadSport
To install the rear pair, you will need an extra installation hardware kit. Here is the link to the mounting kit: 
Pro-Fit Installation Kit


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

In 2016, I believe there was a Gen 1 Limited 2LT, but there is no Gen 2 LT2 or 2LT. It is either LT, or Premier. If you ordered for a Gen 2, and you have a Gen 1, then it would not fit. I'm not sure what you ordered, because the link is not valid that you posted in your first post


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mccallum42 said:


> I bought these mud flaps ://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F122218124640
> But they don't fit. Does anyone know which ones actually fit a 2016 lt 2?


What is the rest of this address? I added http, but it still is not enough.

Also, does your Cruze look like a mini Malibu or more like a Sonic?


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

carid said:


> Hi there, here are the splash guards that are made for 2016 Cruze. They are ma
> Pro-Fit molded rubber splash guards by RoadSport
> To install the rear pair, you will need an extra installation hardware kit. Here is the link to the mounting kit:
> Pro-Fit Installation Kit


They may fit a regular non RS model but not the RS. I know because I bought 2 pairs and they looked really bad (showing gaps) so had to return them.


----------

